# Wilton 3D Skll cake pan



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

How cool is this? It was my first time using the pan. I just used 2 box cake mixes & 1 premade frosting. I blended some raspberries & blackberries with a little lemon juice and sugar. It turned out to be perfect for blood! =). I picked the pan up at Bed, Bath & Beyond with a 20% off coupon. I recommend it!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That's amazing! I always have problems with getting things to set right so I can't believe it came out this perfect on your first try. Great job on the bloody cake!

I think someone said these pans were $35 US at Michaels (They are $50 Canadian) but there's 50% off coupon good for tomorrow if anyone is interested.

I think there's probably a million variations you could do on this once you get the hang of it (and your cake seems perfect.)


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Thx Gobby. The seems didn't line up perfectly but hahaha I covered with extra frosting. 
I waited for my Michaels to get it but it's still not there. I had no more patience


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Extra frosting? OH NO! That'll ruin everything! I'll be the hero and take that bullet (er...slice.  ) Yeah, you gotta grab things while you can - I bet your Michael's won't be getting them if they haven't yet. You got it on sale, so how can you complain? And you can't argue with the results! (because he's dead.)


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

That looks awesome!! I've been wanting that cake pan and have been keeping my eye on the price on Amazon. Hasn't went below $27. lol


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

We just got one last week, 50% off at Joann's.
I'm not sure how you fit two cake mixes in it. The instructions say divide one mix between the two pans, filling each one 2/3 full.
That worked out just fine for us.

I'd post a picture of our cake, but it's gone now... urp!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

GobbyGruesome said:


> Extra frosting? OH NO! That'll ruin everything! I'll be the hero and take that bullet (er...slice.  ) Yeah, you gotta grab things while you can - I bet your Michael's won't be getting them if they haven't yet. You got it on sale, so how can you complain? And you can't argue with the results! (because he's dead.)


Oh my! You should have seen my daughter's face as I cute into the bloody skull. I WISH I had a picture of that.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Lurks in the shadows said:


> We just got one last week, 50% off at Joann's.
> I'm not sure how you fit two cake mixes in it. The instructions say divide one mix between the two pans, filling each one 2/3 full.
> That worked out just fine for us.
> 
> I'd post a picture of our cake, but it's gone now... urp!


Oh no, now you have to make another! I didn't use all of the batter for it, i used about a box and a half. I also made some of the mini skull cupcAkes. I wasn't too impressed with that pan. Next time I will try one box.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks great! I bought the pan recently as well but haven't made anything yet. Mine has to be sugar free and I was thinking of adding a sugar free strawberry glaze by cutting a spot out of the brain area and filling it with the glaze,then when you cut into it there will be bleeding..that's my plan anyway


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Ewww! That's a brilliant idea, Deadna, but Ewwww! CreepySpider - I wish you had a photo of that. That's hilarious! Is she just a little one? She didn't inherit her mother's bloodlust?


----------



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

Glad we didn't get the cupcake pan, thanks for the "heads" up!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have the cupcake pan and plan on using it for individual ice cream skulls that I will use some black food spray to make the hollows of the eyes, nose, etc. Figure being non- stick I can freeze them a head of time, pop out, and decorate and put back in the freezer stored in a freezer container then continue to use the pan if I needed more ice cream skulls. I would serve the ice cream with a cake from the 3D skull pan.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

I have that pan from last year, my mom found it on clearance and picked it up as a gift for me, I can't wait to use it this year! Glad to see it turns out nice!


----------

